# Kindle, Sony, or Nook?



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My husband told me he would get me a new ereader for our anniversary and I get to choose which one. What a wonderful 'problem' to have.  

I can't decide what to get. I currently have a K1. I would love to upgrade to the newest kindle. I'd like to get a newer one and I like that it's smaller. It should fit in my purse better. I like the Sony and Nook only because you can read library books on them. 

So I'm looking for suggestions from those who have different ereaders. What would you get?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Sony Touch, which I like the size, and a K2.  I had the K1.  If I could only have one I'd pick the Kindle.  Especially the K3 because of the size.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have all three. If I could have only one, I would go with the Kindle. Since you have a working K1, I would go with the nook. You can get books from pretty much any source between your Kindle and the nook.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Depends on whether slightly increased functionality (as in k 3) is most important to you, or the increased file options of nook are more attractive
I'm in a similar position, and I chose the k 3


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I would choose Kindle.  But I think library ebooks are pretty sparce in reality so that has never been a strong incentive for me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> My husband told me he would get me a new ereader for our anniversary and I get to choose which one. What a wonderful 'problem' to have.
> 
> I can't decide what to get. I currently have a K1. I would love to upgrade to the newest kindle. I'd like to get a newer one and I like that it's smaller. It should fit in my purse better. I like the Sony and Nook only because you can read library books on them.
> 
> So I'm looking for suggestions from those who have different ereaders. What would you get?


I have a K2 and a Sony Pocket edition. I love them both, but if I had to eliminate one the Sony would be the one to go.

You're in a different position though - and if the Nook had been available when I got my Sony I might've gotten the Nook instead for the B&N content. Assuming your library has a good selection of eBooks to lend (mine doesn't) then I'd probably suggest getting either the Sony or the Nook, and given those two choices I'd probably go with the Nook - mostly because I just don't much care for the Sony bookstore and software - the reader itself is a nice solid piece of hardware. The Nook also has wireless, which you don't get with the Sony unless you get the most expensive one, which is currently $249 on the Sony website.

Then again, you can put books from Kobo and now from Borders on the Sony reader.

I suspect I'm not making this decision any easier....


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Kimmy, someone mentioned that since you already have a K1, getting a Nook or Sony would open up your format options (including library loans), and I think that's a good point. 

I read a lot of library loan ebooks on my Kindle, but I'm willing to work around the formatting issues to do it. (Not difficult to do, but not as easy as having a Sony or Nook that does it "out of the box.") Library compatability is important to me because I have access to both Washington DC's digital library, NYPL's library (recently ran out, though    and they won't renew out-of-state patrons), and a new patronage to Philadephia's free library - yay!). So if I couldn't reformat my library eLoans to work on my Kindle, I would definitely get a Nook or a Sony. (Otherwise, I'd wait for the Kindle 3 if I were in your shoes.)

Before deciding between a Nook and a Sony for library eLoans, make sure that the libraries you have access to have a good digital collection. If they do, then I think I'd go with the Nook. The hardware for the Sony is great (not the touchscreen - I've heard too many complaints about fuzziness and glare), but the 300 model hardware gets good reviews and is very portable (5-inch screen). But the Sony ebook store is not as user-friendly (putting it kindly) as Amazon, and the customer service is nowhere near as good. The Nook is similar enough to the Kindle that you'd be comfortable with it, it's compatible with library eLoans, and B&N customer service is pretty good. So, I vote for the Nook if it's between the Sony and the Nook.

I hope this makes sense and helps!


----------



## Xis4xerxes (Jul 31, 2010)

BookishMom, I'm willing to work around the formatting issues as well, so for me, you'd suggest the Kindle?  Also, can you point me in the right direction to FIND the directions re formatting?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Xis4xerxes said:


> BookishMom, I'm willing to work around the formatting issues as well, so for me, you'd suggest the Kindle? *Also, can you point me in the right direction to FIND the directions re formatting? *


Sorry, we don't allow discussions on this.



> DRM (Digital Rights Management):_ We do not allow threads or posts that include instructions, or links to instructions, on ways to hack, crack, or otherwise get around DRM protections. _The term 'DRM' refers to access control technologies used by publishers and copyright holders to limit usage of digital content. Kindle books, e-books in general, purchased music, and other published digital content typically contain DRM controls. It is acceptable to post about DRM in general, e.g. to discuss DRM-related issues and benefits.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Bookishmom made a great point. I need to see what exactly is available regarding library books. That may decide for me. I really appreciate all of your comments. I'm not as familiar with the Sony or the Nook so y'all have been lots of help.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Xis4xerxes said:


> BookishMom, I'm willing to work around the formatting issues as well, so for me, you'd suggest the Kindle? Also, can you point me in the right direction to FIND the directions re formatting?


Yes, I'd suggest the Kindle in your case. For mobipocket formatted library books, you wouldn't be stripping the DRM from your books, but that's neither here nor there. When I wanted to find out how to do this, I researched the the MobileRead message boards at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ and found a long discussion about it. They can't post instructions or links there, either, but they may be able to help you find what you need.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Bookishmom made a great point. I need to see what exactly is available regarding library books. That may decide for me. I really appreciate all of your comments. I'm not as familiar with the Sony or the Nook so y'all have been lots of help.


Kimmy, in answering another thread, I thought about Sony's 300 model. It's a very portable model (5-inch screen, but the borders aren't as wide as on the Kindle, so it may be the same number of words on the screen). The hardware for it is great (Sony does pride itself on its hardware), and since it's not a "touch" model, there's no glare or fuzziness on the screen. If you're *just* going to read library ebooks on it (and not purchase books from their clunky ebook store), then I think it would be a good solution. (It doesn't have audio functionality, though, I don't think, so I wouldn't recommend it if you want to listen to library audiobooks in addition to reading ebooks). It's the cheapest model they have, so it might be a cost-effective alternative. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Sony 300, and a nook. For library books, the nook is the better choice. The Sony software has a bug that keeps you from reading library PDFs _and_ ePubs on the device at the same time. The nook does not have this bug, and your books purchasing options are more vast.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have a Sony 300, and a nook. For library books, the nook is the better choice. The Sony software has a bug that keeps you from reading library PDFs _and_ ePubs on the device at the same time. The nook does not have this bug, and your books purchasing options are more vast.


Oh, that's right! I forgot about that bug. I thought it was an Adobe bug, though, and not a Sony bug - that definitely knocks Sony out of contention, then. Nook sounds like a better choice.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Oh, that's right! I forgot about that bug. I thought it was an Adobe bug, though, and not a Sony bug - that definitely knocks Sony out of contention, then. Nook sounds like a better choice.


I had read about the bug, but didn't really pay attention. Right up until it happened to me. I added a library PDF file, and none of the library ePubs would open. I had to delete them, re-download them from the library, run them back through ADE, and re-load them on my Sony. So.... if I get ePubs, I put them on my Sony, and if I want a PDF, I put it on my nook.

I do really like the Sony; the smaller form factor is so easy to hold and put in my bag. If it wasn't for that one annoying bug, I would have a hard time recommending the nook over it.


----------



## MikFinkel (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All. 
Just poking around and wanted to see what is going on in Kindle land 
I have a nook and it is awesome. The selling point for me was the no buttons and the color touch screen.
The content I have found at Fictionwise is just amazing. I love the sci fi from the 50's, 60's into the 70's and they have titles I have never seen before, probably could not afford it if I did.
They also sell in Kindle format.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Why not buy a used Sony or nook and that way you can have them plus a Kindle?


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with whoever said above ......buy a nook and keep your K1.  I have a nook and what sold me on it was the library ability and the "lend me" feature through B&N (even though there aren't that many available for lend, there are some good ones!).  And you don't have to know people that have a nook around you to use the "lend me" feature - I have met people online over at Nookboards and I have borrowed, for example, The Help and Eat Pray Love with no charge to me!  I, of course, have paid it forward and lent out books like Water for Elephants, JR Ward books, and The Reliable Wife.  I am going to get a library card from the Philadelphia Library system for only $15 (out of state residents) since they have the best ebook Overdrive Library system.  

Keep your K1 and you can still get the benefits that Amazon has to offer and get the Nook because it will open up more posibilities for your reading experience.....you will get the best of both worlds!!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Why not buy a used Sony or nook and that way you can have them plus a Kindle?


My question is how good is your K1? I would want my primary reader with my primary holding to be in good shape. If you think your K1 will go on the fritz buy a K3. If you still have two years of insurance on your K1, then maybe you can buy something else.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I think I need a nook.  Should have bought that used one I guess.  Who snagged that, BTW?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll have to check out the Philadelphia library. There's a library nearby with ebooks but the selection is awful and it's $65 for out of town membership.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have a Sony 300, and a nook. For library books, the nook is the better choice. The Sony software has a bug that keeps you from reading library PDFs _and_ ePubs on the device at the same time. The nook does not have this bug, and your books purchasing options are more vast.


Question: Have you ever tried to put something from the Sony store on your Nook - or vice versa? I've always understood that Sony had their own DRM and their content wouldn't work on a Nook, and vice versa. But I saw this article last night http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-gadgeteer/sony-rolls-out-epub-content-makes-b-n-nook-transition-easy-and-international/2246 that indicates that Sony ePub content *can* be read on a Nook. So now I'm wondering if that works in both directions - and perhaps I could put my B&N content (which is all freebies I've picked up to read on my iPhone or DH's iPad) on my Sony Pocket reader. I'll play around with it a bit, see if I can figure out how to get a B&N book into ADE - when I download a Borders or Kobo ebook ADE automatically sends it to my Sony eReader program, but then again Borders sells Sony readers.

I've been toying with picking up a Nook or even Pandigital Novel for reading those B&N books, but if my Sony could handle them it would be fabulous. And probably too good to be true....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Question: Have you ever tried to put something from the Sony store on your Nook - or vice versa? I've always understood that Sony had their own DRM and their content wouldn't work on a Nook, and vice versa.


I have not done so personally, but the users on the nook forums say putting Sony books on the nook works just fine. However, you cannot put B&N books on a Sony (yet).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have not done so personally, but the users on the nook forums say putting Sony books on the nook works just fine. However, you cannot put B&N books on a Sony (yet).


I suspected as much - and did try to download one of the B&N books and noticed it's a .pdb file which I assume is their DRMed ePub - much like Amazon's .azw is their DRMed .mobi. Ah well, a moment of excitement.

Then again, I could always sell my Sony and get a Nook....

Hmmmm, definitely food for thought there....I need to check out the Nook forums. Is there one you suggest aside from the one on the B&N website (and mobileread)?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

.pdb is not ePub. PDB is a Palm Digital format. I _believe_ that B&N is working on getting their library completely converted to ePub. However, they will not exchange any PDB files you have purchased with ePubs later.

Nookboards.com is a good forum. I don't post there too often; I find the Kindle and iPad bashing distasteful. However, they are very helpful with nook technical issues.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> .pdb is not ePub. PDB is a Palm Digital format. I _believe_ that B&N is working on getting their library completely converted to ePub. However, they will not exchange any PDB files you have purchased with ePubs later.
> 
> Nookboards.com is a good forum. I don't post there too often; I find the Kindle and iPad bashing distasteful. However, they are very helpful with nook technical issues.


Interesting - thanks for clearing up the .pdb thing. Too bad they won't be converting those to ePub the way Sony did. And thanks for the info on nookboards, I'll check that out. And whether Borders ePub content can also be read on the Nook, although I only have those 4 or 5 free books they offered recently on my Sony. I love my little Sony reader and I have it all set up nicely with collections & such, but I may have to give switching serious consideration. Or I could just throw financial caution to the wind and get a Nook - still would have less invested in ereaders than DH has invested in his iPad.... 

Or maybe B&N will come out with an updated Nook and I can pick up a used one...I see some on eBay but they're kind of like Kindles, not much less than a new one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Border's is getting their ebooks via Kobo, and Kobo uses Adobe Digital Editions for its DRM. There is no reason that books purchased from Border's are not nook compatible; I have a lot of Kobo purchased materials on my nook.

I picked up one of Border's free books recently, but I haven't loaded it on my nook yet. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Border's is getting their ebooks via Kobo, and Kobo uses Adobe Digital Editions for its DRM. There is no reason that books purchased from Border's are not nook compatible; I have a lot of Kobo purchased materials on my nook.
> 
> I picked up one of Border's free books recently, but I haven't loaded it on my nook yet. I'll have to give it a try.


Ah, good to know - I have some books from Kobo on my Sony too. Looks like there might be a cute rose Sony Pocket reader up for sale soon - with a Square Trade extended warranty. Maybe. It's awfully cute...
And I've already picked out a decalgirl skin for my potential Nook. Oh my....
We're probably going to Best Buy tomorrow - might try to drag DH to look at the Pandigital Novel at BB&B as well.


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I am in a similar situation, trying to decide between a K3 and a Nook. My husband bought me a K2 about a week before the K3 was announced, and since he did such a great job gift-buying (which is really pretty hard for him), I didn't want to return it & wait for the K3. So I went ahead and bought a cover and a skin, and then of course the K3 was announced. No matter what, I am keeping my K2 (which I totally don't regret because I have already gotten hours and hours use out of it just in the first couple of weeks) but considered asking for a K3 for Christmas. Then I got to thinking--despite the cool improvements, I really don't _need_ a second Kindle--but I could use a Nook just for the library book compatibility. I checked out 3 e-books last week and spent hours and hours doing online research trying to figure out how to format them for use on the Kindle, and maybe it's because I'm a Mac user and most people were talking PCs, but it was all way over my head. So they'll probably remain unread. I really hate that Amazon won't support epub--if they would, it would be a no-brainer and I would get a K3 for Christmas and then have a purse Kindle and a home Kindle. But as is, I'll probably get the Nook.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DaschieGirl said:


> But as is, I'll probably get the Nook.


If your library has ebooks, nook is a great thing to have. B&N also has free ebooks occasionally, so while I know if it's right to say the nook will _pay for itself_, it will give you free access to books you may very well have paid for elsewhere.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Barnes and Noble coupons are good for the Nook?  They don't say excluded but I couldn't find a place to place the coupon code when I placed the nook in my basket.  So I couldn't exactly tell without going further than I wanted to because I have a credit card on file and was afraid it would be charged.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Does anyone know if the Barnes and Noble coupons are good for the Nook?


You *cannot* use coupons for nook, nook accessories, or ebooks.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a co-worker who just got a Nook.  One thing I didn't realize is that although you can use the 3G to download your books, you can't use the web browser over 3G.  You can only use the web browser if you are connected through wi-fi.  

Am I the only person who didn't know this?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I have a co-worker who just got a Nook. One thing I didn't realize is that although you can use the 3G to download your books, you can't use the web browser over 3G. You can only use the web browser if you are connected through wi-fi.
> 
> Am I the only person who didn't know this?


I got a great deal on a Nook on eBay so I've been reading up on the Nook boards and looking at the user's guide(s). Haven't really gotten into the detailed user's guide yet & didn't know that about the 3G/WiFi - but I don't really use the web browser on my Kindle anyway - did a bit when I first got it, but once I got my iPhone I had no reason to use it the Kindle for surfing the net.

But what I've read has made me glad that my Kindle is my primary reader and the Nook will be a secondary reader for me (& DH). One biggie is that if you have more than one Nook on an account, you can't archive or download books on one Nook without them going onto all the Nooks or being deleted from all. I definitely wouldn't want that with 4 of us on my Kindle account! You can "side load" them, which I'm assuming is downloading to the computer then moving them to the Nook via USB. But that sure negates the beauty of wireless download if you're sharing an account. Also, they still haven't come up with Collections. (Not that Kindle has had them for all that long.)

Another thing that I wasn't crazy about (since I'm buying a used Nook) is that the remaining warranty doesn't convey with the Nook if you sell it. I would've bought a Square Trade warranty anyway, but it seemed odd that the warranties don't convey like the Kindle warranty does - just seems like something they'd want to "match".

BUT, I'm looking forward to having all my ePubs in one place with a 6" screen instead of the 5" screen on my Sony 300.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Meemo,
Square Trade 30% off last day today use coupon code sizzle.
Apparently one can't buy accidental damage for ebay items?  I couldn't find it anyway.
My nook came today.  I guess I need to plug it in.  It looks brand new.  Has plastic protector across the bottom screen.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Meemo,
> Square Trade 30% off last day today use coupon code sizzle.
> Apparently one can't buy accidental damage for ebay items? I couldn't find it anyway.
> My nook came today. I guess I need to plug it in. It looks brand new. Has plastic protector across the bottom screen.


Ooh, thanks! I'll call them tonight. The seller classified it incorrectly so I have to call to get the ST warranty. Your seller shipped quickly! Mine contacted me yesterday, was afraid the battery was bad and offered to either refund me or discount it by the price of the battery. I definitely wanted it (knowing I'd gotten a really good deal) but they contacted me again and said they'd done some research and it just needed a reset and it was charging fine and downloading the software upgrade, it was supposed to ship today.

No you can't get accidental on eBay items - guess they don't want us buying broken stuff and then claiming it. And the warranty doesn't kick in for 60 days.

Have fun playing with your Nook and let me know what you think!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I'm frustrated.  It says I have a software update and need to be in a wifi hotspot to download it.  Is a wifi hotspot only the public places or should I do something to add my wireless router to make it a hotspot?  Why can't it send it out over 3G like kindle does?  Already I can see this is going to be way more complicated.  I think this nook is brand new.  They guy said it was a gift and not used.  Everything in it was wrapped in it's original plastic pieces perfectly.  It has almost no charge, so I am charging it now, but I want to get the latest software without having to go to Barnes and Noble or use my USB cord. Does anyone know if that is possible?  Should I post questions about the nook here or on tips, tricks and troubleshooting?  I feel so incompetent around technical issues most times.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can connect to your own wireless. You will need to enter your wi-fi password on the nook.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I found it and got it connected.  Then it took me 15 minutes to figure out how to update it.  Just discovered it came with 47 books on it.  Cool.  Some of them look like they can even be lent out.  I may like this thing if I ever figure it out.  But I doubt I will ever figure my library out  I have taken two swipes at it and also checked out the Philadelphia Free Library.  No go there either.  It's finishing the software update right now.  Time for bed and to read my dx graphite.  One thing for sure, I don't like the background of the nook.  It's really dark and I have to read on largest font.  I guess I am already used to the new screen on the Dx.
Paula


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I would say unless you *know* a library you have access to has a lot of books you want, and that you'll be able to get them, I would go with the Kindle. My library system, Clevnet, has more ebooks than any other library that I'm aware of, and there's really not much there that interests me. If you like romance, it's great. If you like Sc-Fi or Urban Fantasy it's kind of the pits. There are significant waiting lists on every book I'd like to read at the moment. I'm behind 3 to 5 or more people on every book I have on my waiting list.

Library books are nice when you can get them, but be sure to check it out and see if your library has a good selection, and how long you'll have to wait.


----------

